# A Blow to Christo...



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

christo blows anyway.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Christo- What a moron!!


----------



## teletoes (Apr 16, 2005)

I happen to like Christo's art and I'm bummed at the lack of enthusiasm from the boating community.


----------



## blutzski (Mar 31, 2004)

> The project has drawn support and criticism from environmental groups and the surrounding community, _with a significant outcry from local sportsmen concerned with impacts to resident herds of bighorn sheep_. Critics also worry that the Arkansas River _fishery and regional fishing economy will suffer_ from the three-year buildup and removal of the project scheduled for a two-week display in summer 2013.​


 
I'm glad someone is looking out for the animals so we have more to shoot in the head. The BLM (Bureau of Livestock and Mining) better step in to protect this pristine stretch of wilderness previously untouched by man.​


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I doubt really trust anyone who thinks they are just one name. Disrespectful to the elders. 

But if he pulls this off I would try to run it while the thing is up, just for the sheer weirdness of it. Drop a couple of Owsleys best and go for the interactive art ride down the rabbit hole. 

I like that he thinks in that scale but to think you can improve on vast swaths of nature ( never been on this stretch so can speak to that) with the addition of some material or orange, or banners or something. Like putting a maraschino cherry on top of killer, organic, home made ice cream Sundae and saying "look what I created".


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

teletoes said:


> I happen to like Christo's art and I'm bummed at the lack of enthusiasm from the boating community.


Most of the boating community is interested in protecting river corridors from unnecessary impact. This is the least necessary impact ever conceived. He should find a new project, Colorado is never going to let it happen.


----------



## hapypadler (Sep 7, 2007)

Christo is a moron, even by kansas standards. I believe you would be in the same category if you support such a detrimental project.


----------



## Destun (May 7, 2011)

Cristo still has anchors and cables hanging from the cliffs in Rifle Gap. Iraft that section of Ark. and don't want his rags in my back yard. Let him drape your house.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

The dude is 75 and getting ready to croak. Put it up in Jersey


----------



## Jahve (Oct 31, 2003)

If you boys have not figured it out yet.. All the arguing and go between is Cristo's "art" and I for one appreciate it just like any other form of art.. The fabric is just a + if he can get it in....

Thanks everyone on this thread - for your contribution to Cristo's "art" !!!


----------



## Destun (May 7, 2011)

Put it in your back yard


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Couldn't they just paint all the wildlife in the area orange?It would be like paddling a 5.9 mile koi pond with birds and mammals easier to spot on the sides.This will actually benefit both wildlife and the locals.Crisco can pay for the round ups and paint booths, creating jobs.In hunting season the animals will be harder to distinguish from the yahoos trying to murder them,sparing some animals and culling the herd of hunters via numerous Dick Cheney faceshot like incidents.At the end of the project they can be re -rounded up sheared and their wool/fur used for unlicensed Broncos apparel,memorabilia/life sized Tebow mannikins and the like.Excess ewes who survive hunting season can be registered online as mail order brides bound for Wyoming.There are always common sense solutions.


----------



## steven (Apr 2, 2004)

wow- this thread (and prior others on this subject) shows how some in our boating community are closed-minded, short-sighted, and slightly ignorant. looking forward to more comments! very entertaining to read while at work!


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

teletoes said:


> I happen to like Christo's art and I'm bummed at the lack of enthusiasm from the boating community.


No, those that support it have just learned to shut up about it and let the haters rave on.


----------



## Tannhauser (Jul 7, 2010)

Does christo think he can improve upon God's majestic work? 6000 years ago when the great floods carved the canyons in the Rocky Mountains (yes, read a book, it's called the bible) God made everything perfect the way he intended it. Every time I drive through the canyon I marvel at the natural wilderness that is there. 

When my non-paddling family comes to town, I take them on the Royal Gorge train so that they can experience the Creators work as he intended it, wild and free. Hanging some orange fabric over it is nothing short of sacrilege.

Has Christo not even considered the tens of thousands of people that want nothing more than a raft trip in the wilderness. Imagine getting off the bus at the put in, expecting some solitude in the wilderness only to be confronted by the rags over the river. Talk about a bummer.

Has he not considered the animals and the Fish? The Department of Wildlife has worked very hard on the river, Shoring up the banks and placing rocks just to create the ideal natural habitat for the trouts and other fish, too. You can see evidence of just how hard the DOW has worked to ensure things are pristine as they should be. Just look at the sheep wearing the radio collars on the side of the road and you can see that they monitor the sheep so they can ensure their safety. Is Christo going to monitor the sheep? I doubt it.

Also to be considered is that of safety. The DOT has worked very hard in that canyon to ensure it is safe for all to drive and access the river. They have put netting up and drilled many stabilizers in the rock just to ensure we can all go down the canyon and get back to nature. What if Christo's drilling weakens the anchors and causes a rock slide? I would hate for something man-made to prevent access to the wild and free river.

Sacrilege....that is what it is.


----------



## caseybailey (Mar 11, 2008)

Randaddy said:


> Most of the boating community is interested in protecting river corridors from unnecessary impact. This is the least necessary impact ever conceived. He should find a new project, Colorado is never going to let it happen.


Hilarious...boating community protecting rivers from "Unnecessary impact"...isn't boating a "unnecessary impact"? 
...just sayin'


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

yeah exactly it's not hating on anyone,it's the absurdity of the whole thing.If and when it happens i' ll probably check it out like everybody else.I think Rednek is onto something,his real art is in stirring up controversy.He does that well.The 'art' is really more like design and construction projects that look semi-cool ,not a display of talent in some traditional artistic field/medium.I guess the line between design and art is blurry.

If the guy is trying to be provocative ,then why is it hateful/narrow minded to express a critical or sarcastic opinion ? If it is the cultural critique you object to...it's not hating on anyone, it's the absurdity of the whole thing....


guess life does mirror art and vice versa


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

I don't know that I really get Crisco's "art", but if he builds it, I'm sure as hell gonna float under it!


----------



## Fallingup (Feb 27, 2010)

Roy said:


> I don't know that I really get Crisco's "art", but if he builds it, I'm sure as hell gonna float under it!


Its hard to understand "art" of this nature. But if it all goes as planned, it would really boost the economy of the arkansas valley. 

I would float under it in a heartbeat, and I bet everyone who is being closeminded would too. After all, it would be hard not to see what all the fuss is about, right?


----------



## skipowpow (Mar 1, 2011)

Sure, I'd float under it if it gets done, but I don't want it in the first place! Disruption of wildlife is a legitimate concern with this project.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

Tannhauser said:


> Does christo think he can improve upon God's majestic work? 6000 years ago when the great floods carved the canyons in the Rocky Mountains (yes, read a book, it's called the bible) God made everything perfect the way he intended it. Every time I drive through the canyon I marvel at the natural wilderness that is there.
> 
> When my non-paddling family comes to town, I take them on the Royal Gorge train so that they can experience the Creators work as he intended it, wild and free. Hanging some orange fabric over it is nothing short of sacrilege.
> 
> ...


God must have worked for the railroad company if you think the gorge area is divinely created and untouched since.


----------



## David L (Feb 13, 2004)

I'd bet a nickel that we'd have some haters floating under it just so they can destroy it from below.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Tannhauser said:


> Does christo think he can improve upon God's majestic work? 6000 years ago when the great floods carved the canyons in the Rocky Mountains (yes, read a book, it's called the bible) God made everything perfect the way he intended it. Every time I drive through the canyon I marvel at the natural wilderness that is there...I would hate for something man-made to prevent access to the wild and free river.
> 
> Sacrilege....that is what it is.


Pretty funny shit. Love the "6000 years ago" stuff and the "wild and free river" stuff. I mean, it's not like U.S. Highway 50 and a friggin' railroad run right along this river, right? It's utterly pristine.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Riparian said:


> Pretty funny shit. Love the "6000 years ago" stuff and the "wild and free river" stuff. I mean, it's not like U.S. Highway 50 and a friggin' railroad run right along this river, right? It's utterly pristine.



Pffft, please Rip - the Bible is a chronologically accurate document - the world will end in the next couple weeks - the Bible GUARANTEES it. Are you really going to argue with the BIBLE?!?!?


----------



## cmike1 (Sep 10, 2006)

Sign me: Not broken hearted.


----------



## Riparian (Feb 7, 2009)

Jensjustduckie said:


> Pffft, please Rip - the Bible is a chronologically accurate document - the world will end in the next couple weeks - the Bible GUARANTEES it. Are you really going to argue with the BIBLE?!?!?


I guess this is "goodbye" then, huh? Will you be getting "raptured?" I'm pretty sure I won't. Maybe the Ark will be less crowded after The Rapture. That would be nice.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Yes, in a couple weeks I will be living it up with my savior - I even have the bumper sticker warning people that "In case of Rapture this car will be unmanned"

Have a great life here in this world you Heathens!


----------



## Livingston (Jan 8, 2004)

+1 from me in the "for it" group. 

I'm pretty sure I wrote some pretty deep and convincing shit about it a few years back if anyone wants to search for it... and there is my less than 2 cents.
-d


----------



## BrownTrout (Jul 1, 2004)

Who is Tannhauser?


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

John Galt's alias?


----------



## Domar Dave (Feb 4, 2011)

The "6000 years" is a dead giveaway. Tannhauser is a Jehovah's Witless. Some people are even more dangerous than Christo.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Domar Dave said:


> The "6000 years" is a dead giveaway. Tannhauser is a Jehovah's Witless. Some people are even more dangerous than Christo.


Meh, could be any number of fundamentalist Christian groups - my dad believes the world is only 6000 years old too and he's not a Witness. 

And you're right about them being more dangerous...


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

Fundy xians...now there's a group we don't need in Colorado. I'm against the project, too much more impact on a seriously impacted river basin. Do something else with that money like some streamside restoration, exotic invasive removal, or education projects.


----------



## Tannhauser (Jul 7, 2010)

Part too:
I know a lot of people out there are in to SUP'ing (*S*tands up *U*sing a *P*addle). I have seen the schematics (online) and I don't think christo took SUP'ers in to account. There are spots where they simply will not be able to fit under the rags. (As a side note I don't SUP ....yet, I was going to go last weekend, but the Teen Abstinence Rally I went to instead was pretty powerful).

And last point: I don't believe that Christo considered the breeding seasons of trouts, and other fish too. Male Trouts begin to feel amorous towards lady trouts due to increasing heat and light. Christo is going to hang over 2,112, 000 square feet of fabric over the river (= 8miles x 5280 feet x 50 feet wide). according to one report this could lower the temperature of the water by 3.6 degrees and produce widespread trout celibacy, there by decimating the trout population. 

Dead SUP's and asexual celibate trout for the sake for the sake of art? I say no thank you sir.


----------



## joeoim (Jul 8, 2010)

*Where's Al?*

Some may see art. I see desecration. 

To those of us who appreciate the beauty of Mother Nature this is desecration. 
He did something like this years ago near Rifle.
I wonder what the carbon footprint of this project is?
Where is Al Gore? 
Christo, stay in the city. Don’t clutter up Colorado.


----------



## tango (Feb 1, 2006)

i cant wait for the hot summer day when i can crack a cold one, push off into the shade under the tarps, and float downstream.

fuck the haters.


----------



## atom (Jan 14, 2004)

*funny*

The best part about this thread is that some folks actually took Tannhauser's post seriously. You got trolled....


----------



## The AntiChristo 666 (May 14, 2011)

I wonder how many people are going to die because of this idiot's work? Already one, how many more have to die?

Christo Umbrella Crushes Woman - NYTimes.com


----------

